# OC an ASUS A9250 = safe?



## HawkDaWiz (Dec 29, 2004)

I've got that video card, but I'm not sure about overclocking because it hasn't a fan. I actually overclocked its core from 240 to 245... but I won't proceed until I'm sure about what I'm doing. If at least this video card had a temperature monitoring, I could control it.

This because I've heard that some 9200 were overheat because of this, and yet they have fan cooling.


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 2, 2005)

test your overclock /w atitool "scan for artifacts". if it doesn't artifact after some hours of testing, you can go ahead and overclock higher. or you use the "find max xxx" routines.


----------

